# target/3d fletching



## C.morris740 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm going to try some 1.5" bohning shield cut vanes 4 fletch this year. Bohning works good for me.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Blazer x2 work great on my gold top pro series 22's


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Flex Fletch 2.25" Shield.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

creed dave said:


> Blazer x2 work great on my gold top pro series 22's


Same here.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Vanetec swift


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

We tested a pile of vanes on 22s

Flex fletch 3.10 were by far the winner


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Garceau said:


> We tested a pile of vanes on 22s
> 
> Flex fletch 3.10 were by far the winner


You can't duck out with that little sound bite. Tell me more about the test.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok.....me and buddy both shooting Strother moxie and 22s

At 30 yds we set up 3 single spots each
We had 6 arrows fletched with 3 different vanes, 2 vanes of the same. We designated with target got which vane. 

We put them in our quiver and pulled them out randomly, this was done to not tire or lose focus, which could flaw the results. After 15 ends of 6 we sat back and looked at the target faces. Flex fletch 3.10s were the winner day one.

Day two we stripped all but the FF and did it again with different vanes. FF had much tighter groups again in same test.

By shooting them randomly and shooting enough arrows to discount any flyers.

May not be as good as a shooter machine, but it's our real world results with our form and grip


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Not bad. If you are disciplined in discounting your bad shots, I'd say that's better than a hooter shooter which would produce like results with any of them. 

Now, I don't know that it makes them a superior vane but I think its reasonable to say they were superior on those arrows....with that point weight....off your bows.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes that is true.

We shot 30 arrows into each target face. Of course since in shooting there were a few flyers. But when you stand back and look at the faces it was pretty clear which set up won.


----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

I have friends who use Blazers, and get excellent results. I use vanetecs. Both the swift 2.25 and the VaneTec V-Max 2.5. I like the low profile. I also fletch 4 vanes.


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm using aae pro max vanes on x-cutters for 3d with good results.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Flex fletch 187 shields on my ultralight pros, Easton Tight Flight 2.0 on my Fatboys and Carbon ones. Will probably use AAE PF Max 2.0 shields on my Challengers.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

I been using vanetec 1.75" fita vanes on my Fatboy 500s for a couple of years and they seem to work very well. They are a low profile stiff vane.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Bohning X Vanes 2.25 shield cut


----------



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

It depends on what you're using the fatboys for. If you're using them for indoor target / indoor 3D you might want to go with 4" Fusion or 5" feather fletched using a helical jig. The premise is that the helical and the larger surface area of the feather / vane will give more surface area to stabilize the arrow faster coming out of the bow. That is what I do for indoor spots. 

When I'm shooting outdoors for target rounds, I use small diameter arrows with 1.5" Fusion vanes. The lower profile helps the arrow cut through the wind much better than fat shafts would.


----------



## JUSS HUNT (Feb 2, 2011)

for indoor this year i used 4 fletch vanetec they were great, lot of inside outs , field an 3D Im leaning toward the vanetec 2.25 swift vane there grouping the best , but I'v never tried flex fletch before , may have to get a few


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

3d give the aae max pros a try they shoot good......


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

flex fletch ffp225 are gonna be tuff to beat. Try em out, I doubt youll ever use anything besides flex fletch after that.


----------



## Brandan329 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been using bohning x vanes. Have a sheild cut on em. I didn't realy want to go to small and use the 1.5" vanes but I wanted to try small then the regular blazer vanes. So I got the 1.75" x vanes as they fly good. So far they fly good indoors and out.


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

I have used 2" Blazers, Mini Blazers, 2 inch Vanetec, and the best vanes I've used to date are AAE Max Hunters.


----------

